# Assassin snails



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I wonder if you can help! 

A few months back I put 3 assassin snails into my 90l tank because I was over-run with wee snails that had come on my live plants. The assassin snails have been breeding profusely and I've got at least 15 tiny little assassins sneaking about in the tank (I'm thinking there's maybe more hidden away). 

Is there anything I could add for food for them? I think the wee snails I'd wanted rid of are gone now, I've not seen any for a good few weeks now and I don't want the assassins to starve. My LFS has agreed to take the baby assassins when they get bigger.

Thanks


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

They will eat whatever food is left over on the bottom but you can supplement with an algae wafer every couple of days.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I've been doing but wondered if there was something else I could give them as well. Brilliant


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

you could always put some veggies in there for them, zucchini or some lettuce, but they should be fine with the wafers


----------

